# Can I stop and prevent malolactic fermentation?



## nicklausjames (Jan 9, 2015)

I just did a chromatography and it seems my is nearly complete. I'm wondering if something can be added to the wine now or before bottling to make sure ml doesn't restart when ml is only partially complete. I know so2 works but then becomes bound and ml can start again. I also saw filtration can be done w a .45 micron filter. I'm wondering if anything else can be done or if there is an additive.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 10, 2015)

Would lysozyme be a possibility? WVMJ


----------



## JohnT (Jan 10, 2015)

sorry if this sounds like i am being a jerk, but why would you want to stop mlf?
is your wine getting too buttery,soft, and delicious?


----------



## nicklausjames (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm making a chardonnay and lots of Chardonnays have partial mlf. Also I live in ny and am using a space heater to keep my basement 70 and the electric bill is not nice. Also it is to cold in my garage to age my other wine and I don't want to age it at 70. Finally I just want to prevent it from restarting in the bottle, there is just a faint hint of malo on the chromotagraph.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 10, 2015)

If there is only a trace of malo it should be safe to bottle once you have properly sulfated the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2015)

You be complete and not know it. The only way to know 100% for sure is to send a sample to a lab for testing. Living in NY you can send it to Cornell and get it done fairly cheap.


----------



## johnlane (Jan 27, 2015)

nicklausjames said:


> I just did a chromatography and it seems my is nearly complete. I'm wondering if something can be added to the wine now or before bottling to make sure ml doesn't restart when ml is only partially complete. I know so2 works but then becomes bound and ml can start again. I also saw filtration can be done w a .45 micron filter. I'm wondering if anything else can be done or if there is an additive.



I have the same problem.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 28, 2015)

Whatever you do ...DO NOT ADD SORBATE...it makes geranium flavored wine.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jan 30, 2015)

How cool would I need to keep the wine in order to ensure it didn't restart MLF in the bottle?


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jan 30, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> Whatever you do ...DO NOT ADD SORBATE...it makes geranium flavored wine.



I've read that it can have that affect if added prior to MLF but it also does if added after?

Don't think I'll have any intention of ever sweetening a red but just for knowledge sake.

Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2015)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> I've read that it can have that affect if added prior to MLF but it also does if added after?
> 
> Don't think I'll have any intention of ever sweetening a red but just for knowledge sake.
> 
> Thanks!



I think the point is that there could still be MLF buggies in the wine, so, to be safe, never add sorbate before OR after MLF.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## byrondahl (Feb 14, 2015)

Use Lysozyme or hit with a higher so2


----------

